# Forsythia



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Decided to transplant a couple of forsythia shrubs this morning -- they were too close to the porch of my parents' 156-year old farmhouse.....after 3 hours and much careful hand-digging around an old water-line, I moved one (which turned out to be at least two, considering all of the shoots that had rooted around the main shrub) down to the berm separating the upper and lower fields. My girls had better appreciate all of this -- 'cause I'm "bushed"!!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Do honey bees work forsythia in Alabama? I have never seen a bee on a forsythia bush here in north Arkansas.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Do honey bees work forsythia in Alabama? I have never seen a bee on a forsythia bush here in north Arkansas.


Not an expert, but I saw them all over the largest one last Spring -- even had to cut a small swarm out of the bush.... :scratch:


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

They totally ignore them here in MA... lots around some of my hives and no activity.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, well: at the worst, I got some much-needed exercise and some future beauty from the shrubs .... good thing I also overseeded the fields with white clover!


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know forsythia, but some plants are nectar producers in one area but not another.

For instance, some folks have written in about how the bees were working the crepe myrtle in their area, but it is a popular shrub here in Orlando and I've watched lots of plants, colors and the like and never seen bees working it at all.

Seems it produces quite well further north, but down here it does not.

So just watch and learn. Just because it is not good for others, it might still be good in your area.


----------

